# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Gran Canal de China o Canal Hangzhou-Beijing

## Jonasino

> El Gran Canal de China o Canal Hangzhou-Beijing es uno de los mayores proyectos construidos en la antigua China. Es el canal más antiguo y más largo del mundo, superando ampliamente al de Suez y el Canal de Panamá.
> Este canal comienza en el norte de Beijing y termina en Hangzhou. Esto le ha valido el nombre de Canal Jing-Hang. El famoso Gran Canal de China tiene 1.795 kilometros (1.114 millas) de largo con 24 esclusas y unos 60 puentes. La construcción del Gran Canal de China comenzó en 486 a. C. durante la dinastia Wu.
> Luego fue ampliado durante la dinastía Qi, y más tarde por el emperador de la Dinastía Sui Yangdi durante los seis años de construcción furiosa 605 a 610 dC. En 604 dC, el emperador Yangdi de la dinastía Sui realizó una gira a Luoyang. En el segundo año, se trasladó la capital a Luoyang y ordenó la canalización del Canal Grande.
> Esta tarea se prolongó durante seis años y miles de trabajos que participan en ella. Por último, los canales originales se unieron y formaron el Gran Canal.
> La ciudad Tangqi en el condado de Yuhang es una ciudad famosa y antigua en el Gran Canal de China. Hasta hoy, luego de 300 años, hay siete arcos Tongji y antiguas calles a lo largo del canal que están bien conservados.
> Cabe anotar que el Gran Canal comunica con el río Yangtsé, el río Amarillo, Huaihe, Haihe y río Qiantang, fluye a través de Beijing, Tianjin, Hebei, Shandong, Jiangsu y Zhejiang con Hangzhou, en su extremo sur. Sin duda que es un conector importante entre varios sistemas fluviales de menor importancia.El Gran Canal de China sigue funcionando como una importante vía fluvial mejorando la comunicación entre el norte y el sur, a la vez que promociona del intercambio económico y cultural y el fortalecimiento de la unificación del país.
> Conecta cinco ríos; el Haihe, el río Amarillo, el Huaihe, el Yangtsé y el Qiantang. Este canal es una importante infraestructura de transporte entre cuatro distintas provincias: Hebei, Shandong, Jiangsu y Zhejiang. En su recorrido pasa por las ciudades de Suzhou, Wuxi, Changzhou, Huaian, Yangzhou, Xuzhou, Jining y Tianjin.
> El canal es, junto con la Gran Muralla, una proeza emblemática de la ingeniería de la antigua China. Ambas estructuras definen todavía hoy el paisaje del gigante asiático. El Gran Canal es aproximadamente 10 veces más largo que el canal de Suez y 22 veces más largo que el canal de Panamá. Aunque su construcción empezó en el siglo V a.C. el proyecto se fue llevando a cabo fragmentariamente, con distintos canales que conectados completaron la comunicación por agua entre Hangzhou y Beijing. Con la finalización del proyecto, durante la dinastía Sui (581-618), el canal se convirtió en una arteria crucial para el transporte interior de trigo, arroz, sal y té desde las fértiles tierras del delta del río Yangtsé hasta el norte del país.
> En el siglo XIX se abandonó el mantenimiento del gran canal, el cual se vio dañado por las grandes inundaciones de 1855 que cambiaron el curso del río Amarillo dejando las secciones norte y sur del canal desconectadas. El posterior desarrollo del ferrocarril relegó el transporte a través del canal a un uso minoritario.
> ...












Fuente.Megaconstrucciones.com

----------

F. Lázaro (11-abr-2015),perdiguera (10-abr-2015),Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tremendo canal éste. Los chinos todo a lo bestia.

----------

